# New Whizzers



## Vincer (Jun 5, 2018)

Picked-up a couple of Whizzers recently that were delivered over the weekend. I was told that these bikes were kept in a basement for the last 40 plus years. One is this 1940’s Roadmaster Cycle Truck I had posted earlier with the F series motor and the other I was told is a 1951Whizzer Special.  According to the information available on-line, all 1951 Specials were supposedly painted red with ivory trim but this bike is blue with ivory trim and it looks to me to be the original paint. 

This bike has a 700 series motor (it might have come with a 300 series originally) and several other rare accessories such as a windshield, Whizzer scripted leather saddle bags, light kit, Whizzer speedometer, Schwinn front brake, Whizzer 5” rear brake, Whizzer scripted seat and a Bi-matic transmission. The bike also has the welded on engine mounts which I found were also unique to the 51 model year. The serial number is G141118 which according to the Schwinn date code website would have been manufactured in June of 1950. Could this be a rare Whizzer Special ordered by someone that wanted a blue bike instead of a red one?

Also, on the Cycle truck I stripped a little of the green paint off and it appears the original paint underneath was blue with white trim. Not sure if I’ll be able to salvage it but it’s worth a try as I’d like to keep it original if possible. The serial number on this bike is D25845 which at this point I haven’t been able to narrow down the year. Maybe someone more knowledgeable about Roadmaster Cycle trucks could help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 6, 2018)

If the 51 Whizzer Special is indeed original paint etc...?  I'd say you have one of the best whizzers 
on a Schwinn frame I've ever seen.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 10, 2018)

The blue whizzer piqued my curiosity....so ran it by some whizzer folks...
Appears to be an early restored bike back in the Whizzer hey day of "Whiz ins" etc
in So Calif.   Popular upgrades like the bi matic, whizzer saddle (Whizzer specials had
Phantom saddles) and tank is the wrong color for these bikes, some chrome
where there would be no chrome on factory built bikes etc.... plus some other
trivia....
That being said, it's an awesome build up most likely repainted frame (darts are off a bit).. maybe
NOS fenders?  fork?
Beautiful job regardless.....just seemed to be too good to be true in those pix..
Probably an 80's or so restoration.... John K or Ron H might actually be
familiar with this bike if it is a local So Cal find.
I dig it


----------



## Vincer (Jun 11, 2018)

I agree with you Bob that this does seem to be a little to nice to be original paint. If it was restored at some point whoever did it did a very nice job. I don’t believe, however, that this is a local So Cal bike as it came from a guy in Des Moines, IA. I’ve actually purchased several Whizzers from this guy (elderly gentleman) over the last couple of years and according to his son in law, this has been in his basement for 40 years that he’s aware of. I think I’ll do as you suggest and take it by Ron’s and have him take a look at it. I had planned to do that at some point anyway. I’ll post what Ron says about it. Either way, it is a nice bike especially with all the accessories.


----------



## mason_man (Jun 11, 2018)

Yup,looks like a California Special to me. 
You can tell by the axle Adjusters.

Ray


----------

